# Standard Poodle Breeders on the East Coast/Northeast



## LadyRay (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello all!! My name is Rayley and this is my first post although I've been lurking for 2 days now lol! You all seem to have such great information and I need your help. Ive known I was going to purchase a poodle this year now that I've moved into my own place. But Because of COVID-19, i decided to move my "puppy timeline" to now rather than late summer because I am teleworking for the foreseeable future. However, I am having a hard time finding a breeder near me (I'm in the Washington DC area). I've looked at the breeder recommendations in the Poodle Club of America, but it seems as if none of the breeders have updated their websites this year (some have not had updates since 2013!). So I need HELP!!! If anyone knows any reputable breeders preferable North Carolina and up and east of the Mississippi, please let me know! Thank you!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Don't let the not-updated websites throw you off. What many of us at PF think of as quality breeders are not as focused on the tech side and very focused on the poodles .

It's worth it to contact any that look appealing to you. As a complementary note, try using the Search with keywords like Maryland+breeder, Northeast+breeder, etc to find threads where breeders names have come up. My suggestion is to make the health testing a priority, if you haven't already. As an additional note, I'm compiling a list of breeders with names from active members and by searching the forum, by state and internationally, to suggest looking at. This list is nowhere complete but it may have a few for you.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





Another resource:


"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!


----------



## liajwu (Apr 23, 2020)

Ha, I've been attempting to do the same thing and have found the following helpful.

Draft a letter that mostly answers an adoption questionaire (e.g. introduction, home/work life, fencing, previous dog experience, vet references, etc.)
I emailed all of the poodle clubs around my area and started to Facebook search the breeders. If they have a litter, a lot of them post updates on Facebook.
I'll attempt to send them a Facebook message/email, then follow up with a call 1-2 days later. Calling has been most effective for me.
The "Health Tested Litters" and "Poodle Diversity Groups" on Facebook has been a great source to find breeders as well.
On Instagram, if you search #standardpoodlesofdc or relevant etc. hashtags, you can find local owners. I messaged to ask where their poodles are from.
The majority of people that have multiple puppies ready in the next 1-2 weeks raised a lot of flags for me. Please vet them carefully.
We are based in Boston and have been attempting to do the same. Currently looking at May/June litters to be transported from states like TN and FL.

The breeders that have standard puppies ready to go in May:
Gwynt TN - Cream Standards, this is the breeder I'm waiting are a match with
Lake Sai FL - Parti and Phantom puppies, red 1 year old
Stone Run NJ - Might have a black available
Robinsong ME - Might have a black available

Best of luck and wishing the same for us.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Many great breeders have so so websites and there are also some less than stellar breeders whose websites look like they were made and maintained by tech wizards. That part of the looking can be really confusing and frustrating. I am not sure about upcoming litters, but will give you two suggestions. Madela Poodles (Delana and Mark Severs) in Connecticut are the breeders of my boy Javelin (the puppy in my siggy pic). I would also suggest Linda Hamilton of Scheherazade Poodles in New Jersey who has beautiful whites. I have seen a number of her dogs in obedience. Since you may be working from home for many months (I am thinking it may be a full year before I return to teaching f2f) I wouldn't worry too much on the timeline of a puppy.


----------

